#  > Telecomunicações >  > pfsense >  >  Rede depois do PFsense não acessa FTP externo!!!

## rogeriodj

Gostaria de saber se algum colega do forum poderia me ajudar com o pfsense, pois não estou conseguindo acessar nenhum FTP externo da minha rede, e gostaria q alguem me desse uma dica de como fazer funcionar!

----------


## Patrick

nunca mexi com pfsense, mas basicamente em qualquer firewall voce tem que liberar as portas 21 (ftp) e 20 (ftp-data).

----------


## rogeriodj

Valeu pela atenção amigo, mais a porta 21 ja esta liberada agora a 20 eu nem sabia q precisava, mais quando eu conecto em algum FTP externo, ate conecta, mais logo para tudo, começa a transferir e para e ai é so fechando e abrindo o cliente novamente, mais logo trava de novo, vou liberar a porta 20 pra ver se funciona!

----------


## Patrick

ok. faz o teste aí e fala se deu certo ou nao. 
o pfsense está configurado com statefull? talvez seja isso tb.

o ideial é voce ficar monitorando o ip da estação que está tentando fazer o acesso ao ftp para ver exatamente qual porta está sendo bloqueada.

tambem procure ler sobre ftp ativo e passivo. tem uma diferença entre os 2 que influencia diretamente no seu problema.

----------


## rogeriodj

É amigo não consegui não da o seguinte erro no SmartFTP

[17:10:14] 220---------- Welcome to Pure-FTPd [TLS] ----------
[17:10:14] 220-You are user number 7 of 46 allowed.
[17:10:14] 220-Local time is now 14:10. Server port: 21.
[17:10:14] 220-This is a private system - No anonymous login
[17:10:14] 220-IPv6 connections are also welcome on this server.
[17:10:14] 220 You will be disconnected after 15 minutes of inactivity.
[17:10:14] USER abilio
[17:10:15] 331 User abilio OK. Password required
[17:10:15] PASS (hidden)
[17:10:17] 230-User abilio has group access to: abilio 
[17:10:17] 230 OK. Current restricted directory is /
[17:10:17] SYST
[17:10:17] 215 UNIX Type: L8
[17:10:17] Detected Server Type: UNIX
[17:10:17] FEAT
[17:10:17] 211-Extensions supported:
[17:10:17] EPRT
[17:10:17] IDLE
[17:10:17] MDTM
[17:10:17] SIZE
[17:10:17] REST STREAM
[17:10:17] MLST type*;size*;sizd*;modify*;UNIX.mode*;UNIX.uid*;UNIX.gid*;unique*;
[17:10:17] MLSD
[17:10:17] ESTP
[17:10:17] PASV
[17:10:17] EPSV
[17:10:17] SPSV
[17:10:17] ESTA
[17:10:17] AUTH TLS
[17:10:17] PBSZ
[17:10:17] PROT
[17:10:17] 211 End.
[17:10:17] Detected Server Software: PureFTPd
[17:10:17] PWD
[17:10:18] 257 "/" is your current location
[17:10:18] CWD /public_html
[17:10:18] 250 OK. Current directory is /public_html
[17:10:18] PWD
[17:10:18] 257 "/public_html" is your current location
[17:10:18] TYPE A
[17:10:19] 200 TYPE is now ASCII
[17:10:19] PASV
[17:10:19] 227 Entering Passive Mode (66,49,222,169,109,10)
[17:10:19] Opening data connection to 66.49.222.169 Port: 27914
[17:10:19] MLSD
[17:10:40] Uma tentativa de conexão falhou porque o componente conectado não respondeu
[17:10:40] corretamente após um período de tempo ou a conexão estabelecida falhou
[17:10:40] porque o host conectado não respondeu

----------


## Patrick

voce está tentando acessar um ftp passivo, repara na ultima linha azul que ele tenta conectar na porta 27914 para trafegar dados...

da uma procurada no google como liberar ftp passivo no pfsense que voce deve encontrar...

lembrando que nao basta apenas liberar a porta 27914 pois essa porta é escolhida aleatoriamente.

----------


## rogeriodj

Ja li e reli varios manuais e topicos, muitos pedem pra criar um alias com o range de portas usadas pelo cliente ftp, no meu caso o SmartFTP, so q não consigo liberar esse range, ja tentei liberar as portas 27900 ate 27999, so q não é igual ao MK q vc coloca por exemplo, 27900-27999, e libera esse range de portas no pfsense não da certo dessa maneira!

----------


## rogeriodj

Acho q consegui resolver o problema, valeu pela atenção, qualquer coisa eu volto aqui!

----------

